# Citrus Degreaser for wheels



## Gorgeous George (Jul 9, 2007)

I've seen in a few write-ups that people use a citrus degreaser for the wheels and the lower half of the car, a few questions -

1) Where is the best place for me to be buying this from ?
2) Is it totally safe to use on the car paint and more importantly, I have powder coated anthricite grey wheels with a diamond turned lip on them, and have been told to really watch what I clean them with.

Cheers.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

I use Virosol on the wheels and have started to mix it down 3:1 and find this is great for wheels.

Never used it on the BW thought as I've got a snowlance.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Be very careful with Viro-sol as there have been reports of it dulling wheels on contact.


----------



## nes2002 (Feb 5, 2007)

The Best Citrus de-greaser I've used is P21s Autowash. Safe on paint too..

Nes


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

You could try Chemical Guy’s Citrus Wash diluted to 10:1

Nes do you dilute P21s Auto wash?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I can highly reccomend Carlack Special cleaner. It dillutes really well also.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Chopper said:


> You could try Chemical Guy's Citrus Wash diluted to 10:1


Thats what I use on my S2000 with diamond cut outers. Works fine :thumb:

Also pre-treat all the cars I do with that solution in a garden pressure spray bottle


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup, CG Citrus Wash 10:1, cheap as chips, does a great job


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

Tim have you compared Carlack Special cleaner to P21s Auto Wash?
It works out cheaper to get this instead if its the same.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Cant beat P21S imo


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Chopper said:


> Tim have you compared Carlack Special cleaner to P21s Auto Wash?
> It works out cheaper to get this instead if its the same.


Yes I have, I've tried both and the Carlack is easily as good IMHO. It works out cheaper becuase I import direct from Germany so there are no air fares/Sea which is what makes P21s so expensive over here.


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers Tim :thumb: , i feel another order comming on  . Can you get in bulk?


----------



## nes2002 (Feb 5, 2007)

Chopper said:


> You could try Chemical Guy's Citrus Wash diluted to 10:1
> 
> Nes do you dilute P21s Auto wash?


Really depends on the state of my wheels, Neat it cuts through brake dust, road grime etc with little effort on the scrubbing front, and left the wheels really shiney... I've got a bottle mixed up 2:1 Water21s and it does a great job on a week in week out wash..

This was after they been P21s'd and rinsed - no polish or sealant..










I've just ordered some carlack wheel cleaner from clean your car to have a bash with this week end to compare...


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers Nes


----------



## timwuk (Nov 20, 2006)

drpellypo said:


> Be very careful with Viro-sol as there have been reports of it dulling wheels on contact.


Never heard that before?

Nitrilotriacetate Trisodium Salt 10-20% 
Surfactants 10-20% 
Sodium Citrate 1-5% 
Orange Terpenes 1-5% 
Water Balance 
Dye Trace

There is nothing here that will cause damage to the finish of the wheels.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

drpellypo is right, on my 89 Merc wheels I had seen a small reaction, my bad for not pointing this out.
looks like water marks


I use it neat on the Boxster wheels the Merc does req I mix down and not let it dry on.

drpellypo I assuemed it was related to the wheels on the Merc, do you know who else has had issues with Virosol?


----------



## timwuk (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a friend who is the service manager for a big Audi dealership; they use Viro-sol on their wheels without any problems. 

But like most chemicals, test on a small area first.

I use P21S Wheel Gel, £15.99 delivered for 1ltr. Nothing comes close to this stuff IMO. Spray, leave for 5 mins, and then jet wash off.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

virosol is ~£25 for 20Ltr  I love a bargin me


----------



## Gorgeous George (Jul 9, 2007)

Cheers guys, just wanted to check the safety side of it before I go and buy some, having a Flash Red Vw I don't want it going pink due to something i've sprayed onto it.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Virosol is ph11 @ 1% (I admit I don't know what that means in safety terms, simply that it isn't by any means neutral).

P21S wheel gel is around £11 a litre at any Porsche dealer.

I've come to a simple conclusion with my wheels. The cost a refurb or a new wheel through using overly harsh products just isn't worth the small saving.


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm all about being safe so all I use is P21S, best stuff I've used so far. Last thing I want to do is ruine a nice set of rims and worst part is to pay for it out of my pocket...I rather play it safe..but that's just me.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I think it was someone else on here! BMW though, and it was a pretty new one IIRC. 


Captain Morgan said:


> drpellypo is right, on my 89 Merc wheels I had seen a small reaction, my bad for not pointing this out.
> looks like water marks
> 
> I use it neat on the Boxster wheels the Merc does req I mix down and not let it dry on.
> ...


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

where is the best place to pick up some p12s gel?


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

drpellypo said:


> I think it was someone else on here! BMW though, and it was a pretty new one IIRC.


I have been using virosol neat on my A4 wheels, it does get them mighty clean, although I noticed this weekend that the paint seems to be coming off on one of the wheel spokes.:doublesho

Before anyone suggests avoidance of kerbs etc, the wheels are in mint condition other than this and have never been near a kerb.

Could be because I am using it neat, although stripping the paint does seem a bit drastic (must be something else). If anyone else has had a problem I'd be interested to hear about it.


----------

